# Freight from UK to US



## twinks (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently considering a move from Essex in the UK to east coast USA, and am wondering about whether it would be better to get a load of my house contents shipped over, or just start again and buy stuff when I get there.

I've had a look on the Internet for companies and there are quite a few advertised but its difficult to get a cost. I just want a ball park really.

I need to think whether to start fresh, ship over everything, or just be selective.

Any help or advice greatly appreciated.

Best regards,
Twinks.


----------



## Chris_R (Jun 4, 2009)

You should check out the Crown Relocations web site you can get a ball park figure on there - the site is www moveoverseas.co.uk


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

twinks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently considering a move from Essex in the UK to east coast USA, and am wondering about whether it would be better to get a load of my house contents shipped over, or just start again and buy stuff when I get there.
> 
> ...


Ballpark figure for a full container (not shared) will be around £5000 plus insurance.

We had various quotes but that was a good average.

Takes 6 - 8 weeks to arrive.

And you have to be stateside to receive and you also need you visa and passport before shipping.

The cost of a partial container (shipped with other peoples stuff) was around £3500.

But get many quotes! Also remember that much of your electrical stuff will not work here. 

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First the infamous question - do you have the appropriate visa? 

Start a check list with:

"what does not go because it either does not work or is cheaper to replace then ship"
fridge, washer/dryer, appliances, tools

"what has to go"
personal items, heirlooms, work related materials, piece of good furniture, art

"what is unneccessary"
kitchens are built in, so are closets and normally ceiling fixtures, will the big sofa fit?

"what is important"
Family papers, educational background, insurance information, cd with pictures of each shipped item, old tax information - burn everything on cd; hand carry one, have one in your luggage and leave one with an attorney or someone you really trust until you are settlled.

After 16 moves and three continents we figured it out - books, tools, sporting equipment we cannot replace, rugs, paintings, sterling, a few decorative items of sentimental value AND the cat. It is cheaper to deal with furniture, kitchen items and most electronics here. 42 inch Toshiba Plasma w/Blue Ray and have not was under 500$ last week end.


----------



## twinks (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.

£5000 is the sort of figure I was imagining if not more. thanks.

With regards to Visa, this is a tricky one...

My Mum is a US citizen and I have applied (and had accepted) a family-based immigration visa, however its category 3 and so there is quite a wait. It's been three years already and it seems like it could be a further five to six years from now.

Subsequent to this I have recently been more or less offered a job there. The only complication is the visa. The company in question is looking into getting me either an L1 or and H1 visa, but from my research it seems the conditions are quite stringent.

For example, while I have been working in my field for about 20 years, and currently hold a managerial position, the position I would be moving into isn't such, and I don't have an official degree (despite my 20 years experience suggesting I was an expert - I'd hope), so almost certainly won't fit into category 1 and may well not fit into category 2. Result: probably several years wait here too.

At the moment, I really don't know what will happen and in the end it might turn out I just have to wait 5-6 year for the family one to come through, however since I have small children, the oldest of which is almost 10 years, I don't think it would be sensible to be thinking about moving at that point when he'll be more like 15-16 and in the middle of some of the most important years of his schooling, not to mention more complex social relationships.

I guess right now while I'm waiting to hear about the employment based visa I'm just trying to get background information on other things.

Any advice you can give on any of the above greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Twinks.


----------



## homeagain5 (Feb 23, 2010)

twinks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently considering a move from Essex in the UK to east coast USA, and am wondering about whether it would be better to get a load of my house contents shipped over, or just start again and buy stuff when I get there.
> 
> ...


Hi, Twinks!
Funnily enough, I'm looking at that very thing right now. I've got a quote recently for sole use of a 20ft container. From Yorkshire to Dallas was just over £3000 for the container, then roughly another £1500 additional in total for hand packing, loading here and unloading and unpacking on that end, and customs clearance. The guy who quoted said that was probably the most economic option for anything 3bed and above. And when you pay for them to pack it, it is insured against loss and damage. The company that quoted ship weekly and say it is on the water for 16 days. Not too bad. Step up transformers should work for most things, and I've found a good site for those as well - in the US as opposed to in the UK.
I've decided that it would be more cost effective on that basis to pack up the house here and send it over.
I'm only one person, but hope that helps.
Homeagain5


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

homeagain5 said:


> Hi, Twinks!
> Funnily enough, I'm looking at that very thing right now. I've got a quote recently for sole use of a 20ft container. From Yorkshire to Dallas was just over £3000 for the container, then roughly another £1500 additional in total for hand packing, loading here and unloading and unpacking on that end, and customs clearance. The guy who quoted said that was probably the most economic option for anything 3bed and above. And when you pay for them to pack it, it is insured against loss and damage. The company that quoted ship weekly and say it is on the water for 16 days. Not too bad. Step up transformers should work for most things, and I've found a good site for those as well - in the US as opposed to in the UK.
> I've decided that it would be more cost effective on that basis to pack up the house here and send it over.
> I'm only one person, but hope that helps.
> Homeagain5


Hey Homeagain

Any chance of sharing the details for the transformer website?


----------



## homeagain5 (Feb 23, 2010)

coolbadger said:


> Hey Homeagain
> 
> Any chance of sharing the details for the transformer website?


No problem - go go googlebookmarks!

forgive the awkward typing, but as i haven't made 4 posts or more and i'm a newbie, i got bleeped at... lol

it is all the w's and voltagesuperstore dot c o m

soz for the cloak and dagger! lol


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

homeagain5 said:


> No problem - go go googlebookmarks!
> 
> forgive the awkward typing, but as i haven't made 4 posts or more and i'm a newbie, i got bleeped at... lol
> 
> ...


Stealthy! Many thanks for that. I just have my DVD Recorder which is multi-region PAL NTSC etc etc etc. Plus it has 200 hours of good programmes stored!


----------



## homeagain5 (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah - my spouse made sure i did the digging. all the games consoles for the kids, plus the dvds... is going to take uk telly and all related format-specific clobber because can't bear to contemplate the financial implications of replacing with US counterparts! lol


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

It is amazing how many electrical items we use. Right down to the toothbrush! We have just about replaced everything now and finally got the flat panel TV I have been waiting for!


----------



## twinks (Feb 23, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't an awful lot of electronics nowdays (probably DVD players, Playstations etc) dual voltage? They usually have transformers in them that work from like 100-250V don't they?

I wouldn't just try it of course, it will tell you quite plainly on the back of the item in question, but worth looking at I reckon.

Or, maybe I'm living in a dream world


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

twinks said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't an awful lot of electronics nowdays (probably DVD players, Playstations etc) dual voltage? They usually have transformers in them that work from like 100-250V don't they?
> 
> I wouldn't just try it of course, it will tell you quite plainly on the back of the item in question, but worth looking at I reckon.
> 
> Or, maybe I'm living in a dream world


Many items are dual voltage. All our PC equipment works but as you say check the data plate.

Sadly my DVD recorder is single voltage which did surprise me.


----------



## ukmole (Sep 8, 2009)

*Estate Auctions!*



twinks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to think whether to start fresh, ship over everything, or just be selective.
> 
> ...


One of the brightest points in the local social calendar is the Estate Auction. They used to be regular in UK but petered out in the early 60's - probably due to parking restrictions! Anyway, they are these auctions where you can buy almost any household item at 30-50% of store prices (if you don't mind 'pre-owned')


----------



## ukmole (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes. There are usually a free 'Trader' news-sheet where they are listed. Plus many ads for (in Arkansas where I live anyway): Cows, Horses, Guns, Goats etc etc LOL But this is a rural community where everyone knows everyone else.

Alan


----------



## KMM (Feb 23, 2010)

ukmole said:


> Yes. There are usually a free 'Trader' news-sheet where they are listed. Plus many ads for (in Arkansas where I live anyway): Cows, Horses, Guns, Goats etc etc LOL But this is a rural community where everyone knows everyone else.
> 
> Alan



Alan,

(Smiling) Thanks so much.

Karin


----------



## KMM (Feb 23, 2010)

twinks said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't an awful lot of electronics nowdays (probably DVD players, Playstations etc) dual voltage? They usually have transformers in them that work from like 100-250V don't they?
> 
> I wouldn't just try it of course, it will tell you quite plainly on the back of the item in question, but worth looking at I reckon.
> 
> Or, maybe I'm living in a dream world


Hi Twinks,

Have located flashlight and am going to check.....good plan.

Thanks so much.

Best,

Karin


----------



## KMM (Feb 23, 2010)

coolbadger said:


> Many items are dual voltage. All our PC equipment works but as you say check the data plate.
> 
> Sadly my DVD recorder is single voltage which did surprise me.


Dear Badger........

Mine is also single voltage........... :-(


Karin


----------



## twinks (Feb 23, 2010)

KMM said:


> Hi Twinks,
> 
> Have located flashlight and am going to check.....good plan.
> 
> ...


Hi Karin,

Cool. Let me know how you get on - it would be interesting to know how much of you stuff you now find you can take! 

Regards,
Twinks.


----------



## twinks (Feb 23, 2010)

KMM said:


> Mine is also single voltage........... :-(


bah shame  maybe you'll get luckier with some of the other things?

Regards,
Twinks.


----------



## KMM (Feb 23, 2010)

twinks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently considering a move from Essex in the UK to east coast USA, and am wondering about whether it would be better to get a load of my house contents shipped over, or just start again and buy stuff when I get there.
> 
> ...


Hi Twinks,

Look under the France Forum for a post called "What I should have taken......"
I have had so many wonderful responses. I am going from US to France but think quite a lot of the posts will have information you would find helpful.

Your purchasing power in the US will be greater. 

Good luck.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

We paid £5000 for a full container which also contained our car and motorbike. I would not recommend anyone shipping their vehicle to the US as we can only have it here for a year and then have to pay to export it back to the UK. Also be careful with the insurance for the shipping. We didn't take any out as the cover was for "total loss" which meant if the ship sank and they managed to salvage one item you would not be covered! Think carefully about which electrical items to take as many of them will not work in the US. We used M & S shipping who were very reasonably priced and efficient.


----------



## KMM (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Goodman,

Thank you for the insurance information...interesting.
Can you tell me how long your container took to reach your US destination as well
as what part of the US (east coast, midwest etc) was the final receiving point.

Thank you and best of luck.

Karin


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Karin,

The shipping took about 5 weeks. About the insurance, if you decide to take it out make sure you know what is covered because it is very expensive and at the end of the day the most valuable items you will have are the ones you cannot replace. We managed to get our shipping out here without insurance (after a lot of thought) and saved ourselves £1,000. Good Luck and again I would recommend M & S Shipping as they went out of their way to help us. They even took our car out of storage when we returned to the UK to sort the Visas out which saved a lot in hire car costs!


----------



## KMM (Feb 23, 2010)

goodman said:


> Hi Karin,
> 
> The shipping took about 5 weeks. About the insurance, if you decide to take it out make sure you know what is covered because it is very expensive and at the end of the day the most valuable items you will have are the ones you cannot replace. We managed to get our shipping out here without insurance (after a lot of thought) and saved ourselves £1,000. Good Luck and again I would recommend M & S Shipping as they went out of their way to help us. They even took our car out of storage when we returned to the UK to sort the Visas out which saved a lot in hire car costs!


Hi Goodman,

Yes...you're right...the most valuable items, should they go missing, are the ones that cannot be replaced.

Five weeks is really quite good....I am going to guess that you are on the East coast..? I'm on the West coast so will have to add more time... 

Thank you again....

Best,

Karin


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

We are actually in California and our shipping arrived in LA and was transported to our door for that price in Menifee. We had a 2 hour unloading time so I arranged for a removal firm to help to get everything into a storage unit


----------

